
The Naked Entrepreneur - terpua
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2010/06/16/the-naked-entrepreneur/
======
gexla
Yes, I'm an entrepreneur and sometimes I work from home naked. Just because I
can do it and nobody will know.

